# Last Step For BLD CUBING! HELP!



## LaffyTaffyKidd (Jul 3, 2007)

(White top , Green front) - Scramble : F L U' B L U R F L' F2 R U R D2 L2 D'

and I'm stuck at the last part.. parity

CP : (1 5)

EP : (1 2) (3 12) (5 6)

And I use Macky's way to do this.. so can you guys give me some ideas as to how to solve this? (I already know that if i work w/ corners, i use the corner restrictions and if i work w/ edges, i use the edge restrictions)


----------



## Toojdwin (Jul 3, 2007)

You just need to get all the pieces in the upper layer and then do the correct PLL alg for it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 3, 2007)

Well, first I'd fix 2 pairs of the EP that are left. Assuming you're numbering the same as Macky (which is what I use) (3 12) and (5 6) are perfectly set up to do an H-Perm (just do a D first as a setup move and apply to the B face).

After that, I do it the easy but slow way. I just take care of the CP with a T-Perm (U' D' B2 T-perm B2 D U), and then I've swapped 1 and 3 edges, so now I have an EP cycle of (1 3 2) left. Then just fix that.


----------

